# I need entertaining!!!



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sitting here at the airport waiting on Hub's flight. For some reason a little birdie said, take your computer you might get bored.

Well, that birdie was right. His flight is delayed, actually we're now on the third new take off time. BTW, he was supposed to be in last night but the flight was cancelled due to weather.

This is starting to not look good for our three day weekend.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Did you here that YouTube, Twitter and FB have merged?
http://www.youtwitface.com/


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They deserve each other. 

I need to save that link.

A bit of good news, the jet is in the air and should be here in a few minutes. So, I'll be signing off until later.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Robin, I have Tampa International here. I could spend the day there. I always go early to hang out. It's a beautiful airport. I'm glad you brought your laptop with you. Always a good thing. 

Hope you are home again.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

my EE will keep u company lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I miss those adorable poofy cheeks on my little D's. Thank you, CM.

Sem, I've spent so much time the past several months sitting in this airport waiting on him I probably won't go near one again once he retires. I don't normally tote the computer with me because it's so darned heavy. Even for a laptop. 

What was surprising was to see a 737 sitting there. I didn't think the AP runway was long enough for something that big. I would have liked to see that puppy take off.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

robin416 said:


> They deserve each other.
> 
> I need to save that link.
> 
> A bit of good news, the jet is in the air and should be here in a few minutes. So, I'll be signing off until later.


Lol, I thought it was funny.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

casportpony said:


> Lol, I thought it was funny.


It is, that's why I saved the link. I think I want one of those t-shirts.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Do u think u will ever increase ur flock Robin?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, I'm done. But with what I have left I still get the daily fix and from the way it appears that could last for years.


----------

